
The New StumbleUpon V4: Less Content, More Social - muimui
http://www.brentcsutoras.com/2009/10/13/stumbleupon-v4-content-social/
======
zeynel1
The article doesn't mention it but more and more people are using their url
shortener <http://mashable.com/2009/06/09/supr/> in Twitter and I find that
very annoying because it automatically adds its own toolbar to Chrome that I
need to close.

